# Pelican 5-14: It's not on fire yet but I can smell smoke



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I hit Pelican today. I tubed the whole east end and was on the water for ten hours. It was steady but not hot, at least until the last two hours I was there. The stats:

Water temp (am) 55.3
Water temp (pm) 61.2
Air temp (am) 38
Air temp (pm) 62
Wind: a little chop but that was it
Bugs: Some, but not too many yet
People: More than I've ever seen on a Friday (this is my fourth trip to Pelican in my life, all on Fridays - about ten boats and three other tubers)










I fished with a clear-camo sinking line and a double-fly rig (two beadhead buggers). I fished outside the reeds for several hours. I caught 1-6 an hour mostly until the last two hours, when I stayed in the reeds and caught eleven fish each hour (about a 2-1 ratio bluegill to bass). They liked the #12 black beadhead bugger (small enough for the 'gills. Gills to about 10"; largemouths up to about 14". Nothing fancy, but a lot of fun. That water will be in the 60s in the a.m. soon.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work... thought about heading out there but just couldn't pull the trigger, not to mention money is tight and I had a rainout softball game to get to. Too much stuff, not enough time or money to get it all done. Glad you caught some fish anyway... there was some thing on BFT about a SL Valley BASS tournament out there this weekend, so that could account for some of the folks. I do need to go hit it eventually though... its been too long. Oh, nice tube too... thats my ride as well.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Very good report. Thanks a bunch.!!!!! I normally fish the West side but this report is a great indicator. Now I have to decide whether to make the trip at that distance in the near future. Maybe I can hook up with River.  No promises River, the S.E. Id. area should be coming on sooooooon. Am going to Mantua, hopefully Mon. as an indicator. Also the Gorge is pressing on me. :shock: :?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I fished it too. I think I saw you. We were in the little boat that looked like a brown floating bath tub. We fished gear (pretty much every technique you could think of) and it all was very productive. The best part was throwing frogs in the afternoon.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job Cheech! Dig the t-shirt too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice reports all. Sounds like action that is worth the drive out there.

Cheech, how long was that green fish in pic #2?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Nice reports all. Sounds like action that is worth the drive out there.
> 
> Cheech, how long was that green fish in pic #2?


I don't know, but I have caught a lot of 4 pounders this year and this one could have eaten them. I think it was in the neighborhood of 7 pounds. Keep in mind that I'm 6'5" 260.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Holy Cripes you guys!! Cheech what frogs do you throw? PM me if you want.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Holy Cripes you guys!! Cheech what frogs do you throw? PM me if you want.


Brent got one of his big girls on a chatterbait that I made, and we threw spro, tru tungsten, and sumo frogs. Fish Tech has all of those baits. It wasn't so much the frog as to how you worked it. By far the chatterbait was the most effective bait. We probably were into about 40 fish each.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Cheech, I saw you guys. I remember the red shirt (I wasn't close enough to see what was on the shirt, and I've never had good vision). It was fun out there, that's for sure!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheech makes some awesome Jigs, and lures. I'll bet he's caught more large mouth bass than all of us combined  . The sob fishes for them 3 days a week. :lol: Now the douche canoe is moving to Idaho so I'll have to figure out what they're biting on myself.


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

New to this area. Where is Pelican located? I'd really like to get into some good Largemouth. Thanks. Very nice fish guys!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pelican lake is located in the Uintah Basin. I would assume you would be traveling from the Wasatch front. The turn off for Pelican Lake is about 14 miles outside of Roosevelt, going on hwy 40 toward Vernal. You take the Ouray turn off, and there is a sign that says Pelican Lake. From there it is probably 12 miles. You had better bring a boat though, because if you want to get into those good bass, you pretty much have to have a boat to fish that lake.


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Thanks SS25. I am up by Clearfield and Hill AFB so that looks like a pretty good hike for sure. If the fishing is that good it might be worth it though. I used to drive a good 1-1.5 hours when I lived in FL just to get into some decent bass. I do have a boat that is set up pretty well so now all I have to do is find the fish! Thanks again!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

IYAAYAS said:


> Thanks SS25. I am up by Clearfield and Hill AFB so that looks like a pretty good hike for sure. If the fishing is that good it might be worth it though. I used to drive a good 1-1.5 hours when I lived in FL just to get into some decent bass. I do have a boat that is set up pretty well so now all I have to do is find the fish! Thanks again!


im here ya, just not ammo lol.... any who with summer comming on, get out on the weekends and explore!


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Will do, definitely want to some places out of the way. Right now spending a lot of time at Willard Bay since it is so close for me and having fun with the Wipers. I do miss fishing for the Largemouth tho for real, fun fish!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

IYAAIAS, Drive an extra 20 minutes past Willard up to Mantua and you can have all the stunted LMB you care to catch. :wink: 
P.S. I have a 7#er out of there.


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Stunted? The 7 pounder you got sounds like a great fish. Whats the deal, are there a lot of small ones in that lake or what?


----------

